# First time having baby mice



## Parker514 (Sep 23, 2013)

I had a male and 2female, then added a 3rd female and she had babies wich one of the female killed, and i found this female dead with half her body eaten... ( mothers vengence? ) anyway since that terrible death episodes, the same female got pregant, and the other female is helping her out, i took out the male and hes currently alone in a separate cage ( 
Scared he misses his ladies.. He look so lonnely they usually all 3 cudle but since i wnna protect the babies.. Was it a good choice or he wouldve been fine, should i put my other female with him instead and leave the mom with her kids but i they been building a better nest and taking more care of the babies since i took him out and addrd toilet paper in their cges


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

males are usually kept on their own and do quite well ... If you put the other female in with him they will just breed and then you will need another cage for the second mum and babies ...... most breeders keep mum and babies in a cage on their own so the babies are not attacked by the other female mice ..... Give your boy loads of toys and cardboard tubes so he doesnt get bored and handle him loads if you think he wants company. If this is your female mouses second litter I wouldnt put her back in with the male as too many litters are not good for her ....

if the 2 females are doing well together leave them with the babies and they will be fine  ... make sure you give mum extra food so she can feed all those extra mouthes  how many babies has she got?


----------



## Parker514 (Sep 23, 2013)

She only had 2babies tho and last time 3-4 & they all died.. And i saw online that male are good alone but i was wondering since he was used to the two others since i got all of them, but thx ! I feel bette about separating them


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

If you don't want him to be alone, there's always the possibility of getting a neutered male to keep him company. I do have 2 neutered males and it works really well with my stud buck, even if there are females in the same cage (for breeding).
I know it is expensive to have them neutered, but I think it was worth my money.

For the females: You always should separate them from the male before they give birth. They can get pregnant right away after having babies (like 24h later or so), and that's really stressful for their body. Plus, the male can harm the babies- I don't know how likely it is, but there'e a possibility.
I like to have the females alone or in pairs for raising their babies. I haven't had problems with nannies killing babies so far. Not even fostered ones.


----------



## Parker514 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone! I will leave Mickey ( my male ) in his own cage, while the sisters take care of the babies, since she only had 2 babies i didnt really noticed that she was pregnant before i seen the babies & the father was staying away from nest & as soon as i took him out they started moving bedding arround so i had some soft cloth and paper towel and they made a even better nest that i can even see the babies im just scared they die i seen both of the female sleeping togetter away from the kids... I wanna keep the babies so im worrieds


----------



## Parker514 (Sep 23, 2013)

Also what should i feed my nursing mother i heard boiled eggs are good for pregnant and nursing mices.... I would like a little list of things suplement to her mice food grains


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my mums get the same food they normally get but I add a few extra sunflower seeds and they get some cat food just a few soft chunks in jelly they love that


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I understand you are worried for the babies. But there's not much you can or should do. Just let the does do their thing. Either it works or it doesn't. the more you intervene the more likely it is for something to happen because the does feel stressed.


----------

